
Want to build a new product. help me out - Arun_Billava
Want to build a new product. Can I get any ideas?. Which program shall I use for it?.
I am planning to do it with Node, Angular and MongoDB. Your suggestions are precious.
======
DigitalSea
Use whatever you're comfortable using. As for ideas, I don't think you're
going to get any on here. Solve a problem that you have and once more: use
what you already know. Don't overthink it. The end user doesn't see nor care
what you use.

~~~
Arun_Billava
Thank you! I am searching for an idea.

